# Bimmerworld Racing Unveils 2004 Program With Championship Plans



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

*BIMMERWORLD RACING UNVEILS NEW 2004 PROGRAM WITH CHAMPIONSHIP PLANS*

Radford, VA (February 4, 2003) - Bimmerworld Racing has announced its return to the Speed World Challenge Touring Car series for their second full season in 2004. The young team, which has captured numerous club racing championship titles in their 4 years of competition, completed their first SCCA Pro Racing season in World Challenge Touring Car in 2003 by taking several top 10 finishes, both the Hard Charger and Holeshot awards, and third and fifth in the rookie points by new drivers James Clay and Matt Richmond. Both Clay and Richmond will return with the team in new BMW E46 325i sedans and are being joined by new teammate Seth Thomas in a third car.

In 2003, Bimmerworld fielded two E36 BMW sedans with surprising success in this extremely competitive series. "We knew we didn't have the newest equipment to be competitive last year" explains Bimmerworld team owner James Clay. "We were able to make the E36 chassis faster than any team in the past and ran laps under the track record times in several races, but the inherent limitations of the engine and chassis never allowed us to reach the front of the field for more than a few laps." Bimmerworld has spent the winter on research and development of the E46 3 Series BMW chassis. "We have combined the best technology that is currently applied to these cars and, in many areas with the combined knowledge of several great companies including Ground Control, Sunbelt, and Stoptech, I feel we have surpassed the current state of the art to create what I think will be a very potent package for the 2004 season" adds Clay.

James Clay, 30, of Blacksburg, VA will again be joined by Matt Richmond, 29, of Mooresville, NC. Richmond wrapped up an excellent rookie season at the final race in San Juan, PR with both a 5th place finish and the Sunoco Hard Charger award while driving the stitched together 36/37 car package after the #36 car blew its engine early in practice. "I think our Puerto Rico finish shows what this team can do. The #36 chassis built by Bimmerworld at the beginning of the season was superior to my car and, when combined with my more powerful 2.8L engine we had our best race of the year. I am looking forward to my new E46 Bimmerworld car!"

The rookie Seth Thomas, 27, of Cumming, GA, will join the Bimmerworld Racing team in a third E46. Thomas capped his 2003 race season by winning the Southeast Division Championship, the SeDiv Invitational race, and the ARRC championship in his Bimmerworld E36 325 ITS car. "After driving a car built by Bimmerworld to a successful season in SCCA club racing, I am extremely excited about driving for them this year." explains Thomas. "They are giving me this chance to see what I can do in the next level and I will do my best. This year is going to be a lot tougher and a an extreme learning experience for me. I am looking forward to the challenge and being on a team with two drivers with experience in World Challenge will surely help me out." James Clay continues, "We are excited to have Seth with us this year. He has shown both skill and an exceptional amount of maturity behind the wheel and I think he will play an important part in our championship run."

Bimmerworld is again joined by sponsors Ground Control, Hawk Performance, Stoptech, Eibach, Ignition Solutions, and Bimmerforums.com and welcomes Quartermaster and Silkolene to the team for 2004. The SPEED World Challenge season begins at Sebring International Raceway in Florida on March 20th as part of the 52nd Mobil1 Twelve Hours of Sebring. The series will travel to Lime Rock Park in CT, Mid-Ohio Sports Car Course, Infineon Raceway in CA, Portland International Raceway in OR, Mosport International Raceway in Ontario, Road America in WI, Road Atlanta Motorsports Center in GA, and Laguna Seca Raceway in CA.

Contact Bimmerworld Racing: 540.639.9648 x107 
www.bimmerworld.com

James Clay 
http://www.bimmerworld.com 
Engineered BMW Performance 
540.639.9648


----------



## DannO (Apr 25, 2002)

:beerchug: :thumbup: 

Best of luck, fellas! I'll be pulling for ya!
Congrats to Seth for stepping up.

27?! Pups.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Somebody trying to give TMS some more competition this year. Should be some good racing to watch.


----------



## CaliJeff (Jan 28, 2002)

I got a six pack that says that Scott can't pimp a bimmerfest.com stickie ride on this car.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

CaliJeff said:


> I got a six pack that says that Scott can't pimp a bimmerfest.com stickie ride on this car.


I'm afraid you'd be right on this one. They're already hooked up with Bimmerforums.com


----------

